# Porter-Cable 146 circular saw blade change



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Look a little closer for a stop.


https://www.hunker.com/12517695/how-to-change-a-saw-blade-porter-cable-on-a-circular-saw


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The PC 146 20v saw utilizes a red button on top of the blade housing. Do you see that?


----------

